# TGB Lighted nock review!



## lungbuster123 (Jan 30, 2009)

Damn those things are a lot brighter then Nockturnals! Might have to see about getting some of them.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

lungbuster123 said:


> Damn those things are a lot brighter then Nockturnals! Might have to see about getting some of them.


These things are no joke...you know that little room I have with all my man stuff in. I turned all 6 on and it literally lit up the entire room. It blew Nocturnals away as far as brightness.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

and TGB CS is awesome..two broke on me after being used as practice nocks. 
I sent a picture to Mike and he sent me 3 no questions asked


----------



## bpax28 (May 28, 2012)

I've been a die hard nocturnal fan but this post and those pics have me rethinking things. Now if TGB would come up with the X nocks... Just sayin.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

bpax28 said:


> I've been a die hard nocturnal fan but this post and those pics have me rethinking things. Now if TGB would come up with the X nocks... Just sayin.


Based on the other thread...half of AT is waiting on x-nocks! If they get these built...hopefully he has hundreds ready to ship!


----------



## plotman (Feb 27, 2008)

X2 on the X nocks!!!!


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

I got on here and their web site either place and they never got back with me ? Used the same one you had posted .


----------



## PSEstinger10 (Jun 13, 2010)

Just ordered some. Need them for the nuisence season..
Paul


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

I used these this past season. When you compare quality and functionality these without a doubt the best lighted nocks I have found, and I have tried them all.


----------



## rocklock hunter (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for this thread. I was looking for some lighted nocks and was about to go with Nockturnals. Given the price difference and these comments here, it seems as though they are well worth a shot. (no pun intended)


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I did some more shooting with them yesterday...shot all 6 on my arrows about 10 times each. They worked every time again. So far they seem very reliable, they don't seem to have lost any brightness as of yet.


----------



## Steve Walters (Jun 23, 2006)

How do they turn on? Same as Nockturnal with a trigger switch at the valley of the nock?


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Sama as nockturnal but i have found they ate tighter in tolerance. Harder to shut off but that is good. No problems yet. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I did a test on one of mine. Fresh brand new turned it on and left it outside and got 48 hours before i decided it was too dim to find.

For the price i like them. Took two deer with them, and a possum. No problem with blood. Some will get in there, but water and a compressor gets it all out.


----------



## jfish (Nov 14, 2007)

I too tried twice to contact them at their site. No response ??


----------



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)

did you try to call or email.. 920-207-9326


----------



## jfish (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow! It was email both times but you guys are quick here at AT.. lol... I had questions regarding sizes avaiable but actually found answers here also.. Thanks for the rapid response and as soon as you guys get the other sizes avaiable I loko forward to ordering. Sounds like a great product for sure...


----------



## hedp (Dec 20, 2011)

.

I wasn't impressed with Nockturnals either.
.


----------



## bowlogic 36 (Dec 15, 2012)

These look really nice. Does anyone know if they will fit a shaft with an inside diameter of 0.300"? Also has anyone weighed them to see how many grains they are?


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

how many do you get for 30?


----------



## VAassassin (Dec 20, 2011)

308ruger said:


> how many do you get for 30?


You get 6 for $30. They work great. 

Sent by messenger hawk from nowhere important.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

TheScOuT said:


> Based on the other thread...half of AT is waiting on x-nocks! If they get these built...hopefully he has hundreds ready to ship!


I PMed them about 2 months ago about making an H nock and they said they are working hard right now to get the X nock made, so hang in there and they will be coming out sometime before next season comes, probably alot sooner then later though.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

bowlogic 36 said:


> These look really nice. Does anyone know if they will fit a shaft with an inside diameter of 0.300"? Also has anyone weighed them to see how many grains they are?


Nope they only fit a .245 and .246(gold tip) right now. mainly the normal S nock size shafts.


----------



## bhutso (Jan 4, 2007)

Bump for a great product, after reading this I took a chance and bought some and wow!!! Much brighter than nocturals IMO. Work just like the noctural and seem to be really well made. The nock looks alot like bohning signature nocks just a little wider. Shot them at 20 yard about 12 times with no failures and same poi as my regular nocks. I don't doubt they will drop at longer yardages but with nocturals my poi is 2-3 inches different at 20 and I assume its due to the way the nock is built and not the weight. I've used luminoks and nocturals and these beat them both by a mile for half the price. If you have standard arrows and want a lighted nock these are your best bet. My only complaint is they fit pretty loose in goldtips but I used the plastic bag trick that everyone seems to use on pin nocks and it helped alot. Weighed all 6 and one was 23.7 one was 23.5 all the others were 23.6 so very consistent and only about 2 grains more than nocturals. I was really blown away by how bright they are and I haven't heard of them breaking like the new rage owned nocturals. Great product !!


----------



## jfish (Nov 14, 2007)

Come guys we need the H nock???


----------



## kellyguinn (Jan 16, 2011)

Bring on the H nock. My Bloodlines are waiting. ;-)


----------



## Hardsell (Dec 14, 2012)

Where can I purchase these? I did not see any on the website? Thanks!


----------

